
'05 Annual Performance Review: Albert Einstein - llambda
http://www.norvig.com/performance-review.html
======
kmm
Similar: Einstein's report card for his seconday school examinations
[http://bobwise.tumblr.com/post/5894827109/albert-
einsteins-r...](http://bobwise.tumblr.com/post/5894827109/albert-einsteins-
report-card-from-his-secondary)

For those who cannot read German, the subjects are German speech and
literature - 5, French - 3, English - None, Italian - 5, History - 6,
Geography - 4, Algebra - 6, Geometry (Planimetric trigonometry, stereometry
and analytic geometry) - 6, Projective geometry - 6, Physics - 6, Chemistry -
5, Natural history - 5, Art drawing - 4, Technical drawing - 4. Points go from
1 to 6

Einstein was apparently an excellent student, at least in secondary school.
Also, he got a lot more geometry and maths than I did in secondary school.

~~~
kalid
Agreed. The whole "Einstein was bad a school" seems to be a myth based on a
misinterpretation of the 1-6 system (apparently Germany and Switzerland had
them reversed). Some more discussion to the origins here:
[http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/956/was-
einstein...](http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/956/was-einstein-a-
poor-student)

------
maeon3
It shows that a poor performance review measures the reviewer as much as the
reviewed.

